# Biden is a Moron.



## WillowTree (Aug 1, 2011)

Vice President Joe Biden joined House Democrats in lashing tea party Republicans Monday, accusing them of having acted like terrorists in the fight over raising the nations debt limit. 

Biden was agreeing with a line of argument made by Rep. Mike Doyle (D-Pa.) at a two-hour, closed-door Democratic Caucus meeting. 



Read more: Joe Biden: Talk of terrorists - Jonathan Allen and John Bresnahan - POLITICO.com


----------



## Oddball (Aug 1, 2011)

Uh-oh...Looks like he chewed through the straps again!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Aug 1, 2011)

This really isnt news. or new.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Aug 1, 2011)

Ol Biden goes crazy when they let him out every now and then.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## WillowTree (Aug 1, 2011)

Avatar4321 said:


> This really isnt news. or new.



You are right. it's very predicatable. and commonly occurrs with retardeddimocrats. they called their so called "fellow Americans" extremists, terrorists, and bla bla bla bla,, that's how they roll, it doesn't make it any more forgiveable though. that's why I never ever call them by their titles, theyre just undignified morons. 
'r


----------



## Sherry (Aug 1, 2011)

Did Obama give Biden a pass when he lectured politicians to use a kinder and gentler tone after Giffords was shot??


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 1, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > This really isnt news. or new.
> ...



Undignified, unscrupulous and unschooled in civility, as they try to appeal to their base with like language.


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 1, 2011)

calling Biden a moron is an insult to the Moron-American community. 

Other than that, I agree, what is this guy thinking?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 1, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Vice President Joe Biden joined House Democrats in lashing tea party Republicans Monday, accusing them of having acted like terrorists in the fight over raising the nations debt limit.
> 
> Biden was agreeing with a line of argument made by Rep. Mike Doyle (D-Pa.) at a two-hour, closed-door Democratic Caucus meeting.
> 
> ...



He calls them like he sees them.....always has

Spot on about the TeaTards, don't you agree?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Aug 1, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Vice President Joe Biden joined House Democrats in lashing tea party Republicans Monday, accusing them of having acted like terrorists in the fight over raising the nations debt limit.
> ...


No! Biden like many on the left are a bunch of lunatic liars. Some posters on the left here prove it all the time.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 1, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Vice President Joe Biden joined House Democrats in lashing tea party Republicans Monday, accusing them of having acted like terrorists in the fight over raising the nations debt limit.
> ...



Democrats always act tough in non issue places.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 1, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Vice President Joe Biden joined House Democrats in lashing tea party Republicans Monday, accusing them of having acted like terrorists in the fight over raising the nations debt limit.
> ...



The first ideologue on the left has spoken. I hear if you rub Bidens ass you'll get his extra ordinary gift for gaff. 

But then again I guess you don't need it.


----------



## Valerie (Aug 1, 2011)

I think Willow is right...  As a leader under these circumstances he should have responded differently and not reinforced this type of terminology.











> Vice President Joe Biden joined House Democrats in lashing tea party Republicans Monday, accusing them of having acted like terrorists in the fight over raising the nations debt limit.
> 
> Biden was agreeing with a line of argument made by Rep. Mike Doyle (D-Pa.) at a two-hour, closed-door Democratic Caucus meeting.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 1, 2011)

Pretty in depth political commentary on display here


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 1, 2011)

ClosedCaption said:


> Pretty in depth political commentary on display here



Biden is a MORON.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 1, 2011)

Christie is a lint licker.

Hey I think I'm getting the hang of this!


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 1, 2011)

ClosedCaption said:


> Christie is a lint licker.
> 
> Hey I think I'm getting the hang of this!



obie doodle is a gasbagdouchenozzle


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 1, 2011)

Ain't it grand?  Palin's an idiot but somehow to the left, Biden signifies the "intelligentsia".

And they wonder why we laugh when they go off on one of their rants about the value of education.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Aug 1, 2011)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Ain't it grand?  Palin's an idiot but somehow to the left, Biden signifies the "intelligentsia".
> 
> And they wonder why we laugh when they go off on one of their rants about the value of education.



Huh?  Pailin is an idiot, Biden isn't seen as intelligentsia, and you laugh when ppl suggest education is important?

Hahaha...education.?


----------



## Valerie (Aug 1, 2011)

ClosedCaption said:


> Pretty in depth political commentary on display here





Perhaps you might provide some.........


----------



## BoycottTheday (Aug 1, 2011)

With all due respect you could send me back to school butt

 it wouldnt help. id just stare out the window and wish i was outside


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 1, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Vice President Joe Biden joined House Democrats in lashing tea party Republicans Monday, accusing them of having acted like terrorists in the fight over raising the nations debt limit.
> ...



I'm not surprised you'd defend someone calling other Amerians "terrorists"...

And you wonder why people here consider you a fuckstain?


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 1, 2011)

Dr.House said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



*Biden may be out of a job after the `12 election? Of course he will have the FBI still paying rent for the cottage next to his home until then. **** *Times...they are tough. *

"The U.S. Secret Service does more than protect Vice President Joseph R. Biden Jr.  the agency also pays him rent.

"Since April, Mr. Biden has collected more than $13,000 from the agency charged with protecting him and his family for use of a rental cottage adjacent to the waterfront home he owns in a Wilmington, Del., suburb.

"Mr. Biden, listed not as vice president in federal purchasing documents but as a vendor, is eligible for up to $66,000 by the time the government contract expires in the fall of 2013, the records show."

More:  Biden collects rent from Secret Service - Washington Times


----------



## Dr.House (Aug 1, 2011)

Plugs Biden is a turd...


----------



## Oddball (Aug 1, 2011)

ClosedCaption said:


> Pretty in depth political commentary on display here


You want in-depth political commentary, huh?

Your wish is Joe's command!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIT3jUrNTX0]&#x202a;Biden Indian&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgIFV7jXBFQ]&#x202a;Biden: Obama is first "CLEAN" African American&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFduMuP7v-k&feature=related]&#x202a;Sen. Biden Brags: "My State Was A Slave State"&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2mzbuRgnI4]&#x202a;Joe Biden Tells Chuck Graham to Stand Up&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bq-eeWow_WU&feature=related]&#x202a;Joe Biden Can&#39;t Count&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 1, 2011)

Valerie said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty in depth political commentary on display here
> ...



This is a thread about Joe Biden. There is no depth in which to delve. 

Remember even Biden didn't think Biden was a good choice for VP.


----------



## txlonghorn (Aug 1, 2011)

Wait a minute!!!  Joe Biden is a moron?  Didn't we establish that years ago?


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (Aug 1, 2011)

All this character assassination for a little truthful quote no one in the real world has heard of...Dittohead dupes!! See, real statesmen don't like uncompromisimg idiotic tools.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Aug 1, 2011)

hellofromwarsaw said:


> All this character assassination for a little truthful quote no one in the real world has heard of...Dittohead dupes!! See, real statesmen don't like uncompromisimg idiotic tools.


Then they really hate obamaturd don't they?


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 1, 2011)

hellofromwarsaw said:


> All this character assassination for a little truthful quote no one in the real world has heard of...Dittohead dupes!! *See, real statesmen don't like uncompromisimg idiotic tools*.



fwiw- "uncompromising"

Here is what a statesman sounds like:



> Never give in--never, never, never, never, in nothing great or small, large or petty, never give in except to convictions of honour and good sense. Never yield to force; never yield to the apparently overwhelming might of the enemy.
> 
> - Sir Winston Churchill, Speech, 1941


----------



## shintao (Aug 1, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty in depth political commentary on display here
> ...



Hmm, Biden is making $230,700.  a year, and you are on the dole. Sounds like you are the moron.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 1, 2011)

hellofromwarsaw said:


> All this character assassination for a little truthful quote no one in the real world has heard of...Dittohead dupes!! See, real statesmen don't like uncompromisimg idiotic tools.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 1, 2011)

hellofromwarsaw said:


> All this character assassination for a little truthful quote no one in the real world has heard of...Dittohead dupes!! See, real statesmen don't like uncompromisimg idiotic tools.


Plugs has done a good enough job at assassinating his own (alleged) character...He doesn't need any of us.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 1, 2011)

Oddball said:


> hellofromwarsaw said:
> 
> 
> > All this character assassination for a little truthful quote no one in the real world has heard of...Dittohead dupes!! See, real statesmen don't like uncompromisimg idiotic tools.
> ...



I never mind lending a helping hand.............................


----------



## Oddball (Aug 1, 2011)

huh-huh-huh....helping hand....huh-huh-huh


----------



## oreo (Aug 1, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Vice President Joe Biden joined House Democrats in lashing tea party Republicans Monday, accusing them of having &#8220;acted like terrorists&#8221; in the fight over raising the nation&#8217;s debt limit.
> 
> Biden was agreeing with a line of argument made by Rep. Mike Doyle (D-Pa.) at a two-hour, closed-door Democratic Caucus meeting.
> 
> ...



That's O.K.--one of the reasons Democrats lost so badly in 2010 was because of the continual attack on normal American citizens (tea party groups) who's only interest is bringing this government down to size-stopping the spending addiction in D.C---and not passing this bill onto our children and grandchildren.

*Americans don't take friendly to politicians who attack average--law abiding--American taxpaying citizens-*-and if Democrats haven't learned anything from the November 2010 election--the next Custers last stand for Democrats will be in November 2012.


----------



## Sherry (Aug 1, 2011)

oreo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Vice President Joe Biden joined House Democrats in lashing tea party Republicans Monday, accusing them of having acted like terrorists in the fight over raising the nations debt limit.
> ...



I absolutely agree....I knew all the constant race baiting would backfire, and this will too.


----------



## oreo (Aug 1, 2011)

Sherry said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I don't know how they're going to spin Herman Cain--winning a straw poll with conservatives--aka tea party--while referring to them as a bunch of racists--

So let them keep talking--about everyone in this country has a family member or friend that belongs to a tea party group--and know that everything the left is spewing about them is nothing but a bunch of lies--and that really ticks them off--even if they're coming from a more liberal ideology.


----------



## Full-Auto (Aug 1, 2011)

Oddball said:


> huh-huh-huh....helping hand....huh-huh-huh



No Really!!!







If I can be of any more assistance. 

Remember the JACKSON 5

Ill be there.


----------



## EdSchultzIsFat (Aug 1, 2011)

Gotta Love Joe Biden! He alone is costing Bambi 5 points of his dissaproval.


----------



## hellofromwarsaw (Aug 1, 2011)

Sure. But thanks for the Depression, the two stupidest wars EVER, and now nonstop obstruction and fear mongering. Anything to get reelected and steal again- and Pub Dupes ARE amazing....Perry/Bachmann 2012!! 47% tops...


----------



## Liability (Aug 1, 2011)

JoeB131 said:


> calling Biden a moron is an insult to the Moron-American community.
> 
> Other than that, I agree, what is this guy thinking?





Trick question.

To ask "what was Biden thinking" would force us to assume that the moron is even capable of thinking.

And that's just silly.


----------



## Liability (Aug 1, 2011)

Here's a tremendously dumb idea gone wrong:

(from a current Drudge "headline"):

*Quadriplegic man dies in Mont. skydiving accident* 

But that's small potatoes compared to:
*
American People elect Joe Biden Vice President of the United States of America.*

Holy shit!

What WERE they THINKING?


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 2, 2011)

Full-Auto said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > huh-huh-huh....helping hand....huh-huh-huh
> ...



Where the hell are you fiding these things?


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2011)

shintao said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



NO, Biden is a moron. and you are a liar.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2011)

Sherry said:


> Did Obama give Biden a pass when he lectured politicians to use a kinder and gentler tone after Giffords was shot??



We're not supposed to mention that.

The Dems are doing their group hug over her between harsh words about terrorists and such. 

We need to focus on how wonderful it is that Gabby survived that rightwinger attack.


----------



## driveby (Aug 2, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Vice President Joe Biden joined House Democrats in lashing tea party Republicans Monday, accusing them of having acted like terrorists in the fight over raising the nations debt limit.
> ...



Biden and the left wing kooks that support him have it ass backwards as usual. If anything, Obamacare was "terrorist" not the debt ceiling deal......


----------



## chanel (Aug 2, 2011)

Check this out.  So much for left wing "civility".  They can't even bring themselves to use the "t word" when a mass murderer shouts "Allah Akbar".  But anyone who doesn't drink the Kool Aid needs to be shot.


----------



## driveby (Aug 2, 2011)

Exactly, Hassan was not a terrorist, but Republicans are. No wonder you can't take liberals seriously......


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Aug 2, 2011)

Props to Biden.


----------



## Si modo (Aug 2, 2011)

Biden and anyone who agrees with his rhetoric need to review these pictures:









































Morons.


----------



## Jarhead (Aug 2, 2011)

Curious...

If the Tea Partyers acted like terrorists...

Exactly how would Biden describe the actions of the Weather Underground?

How about the actions of the war protesters of the 60's and early 70's?

The civil rights movement?

I mean...all of those involved the national guard...rock tossing, pipe bombs.....

And did Cindy Sheehan act like a terrorist? Afterall, she "stalked" the President.....no?


----------



## tinydancer (Aug 2, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Vice President Joe Biden joined House Democrats in lashing tea party Republicans Monday, accusing them of having acted like terrorists in the fight over raising the nations debt limit.
> ...





Biden the racist? Biden who actually mocked good working families because they were immigrants and not of his pale shade of white? 

That Joe "tell it like it is" racist Joe Biden?

*You cannot go to a 7-11 or a Dunkin' Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent.... I'm not joking." --Joe Biden*


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> > Did Obama give Biden a pass when he lectured politicians to use a kinder and gentler tone after Giffords was shot??
> ...



Isn't that just the most disgusting thing you've ever seen?


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 2, 2011)

By calling elected officials "terrorists", he's calling terrorists all of us who voted for fiscal responsibility in Washington. No one from left reacted to his comments, nor from mainstream media. If you ask for less spending, you're terrorist, if you blow yourself up, you just caused man-made disaster.

Being fiscally responsible automatically means you are racist, bigot, and now terrorist... what's next? Are they gonna start shooting at us? Based on what Obama said: "If they bring a knife...", I wouldn't be surprised at all. Because, that's what democracy looks like, right?


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 2, 2011)

You people only have yourselves to blame WT 
Taliban Republican? Texas Rep. Pete Sessions on Opposing Democrats - US News and World Report


> GOP Rep: We Might Need A Taliban-Like "Insurgency"
> 
> "Insurgency we understand perhaps a little bit more because of the Taliban ... And we need to understand that insurgency may be required when the other side, the House leadership, does not follow the same commands, which we entered the game with."
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Liability (Aug 2, 2011)

Dot Com said:


> You people only have yourselves to blame WT
> Taliban Republican? Texas Rep. Pete Sessions on Opposing Democrats - US News and World Report
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong.  We have idiots like YOU to blame, and morons like V.P. Biden to blame and all manner of dishonest partisan political leftist hacks to blame.

Your rancid brand of hyperbole has no sway.

What Rep. Sessions said is kind of ignorant.  But citing one example like that does NOT equate with having only ourselves to blame.

Cum Dot you are wholly dishonest.


----------



## EdSchultzIsFat (Aug 2, 2011)

and remember how many of Obumma's strongest supporters would bring up that despite his lack of leadership skills, he has "Excellent Judgement Abilities"? Able to negotiate with others,,ect,,,? I can still remember this woman on Sean Hannity explaining all this, and she emphasized how despite his experience as a leader, HE IS A WONDERFUL/GREAT at making judgements.  ,AND THEN CAME HIS DESICION TO CHOOSE Joe Biden. A great Judge Of Character from Barack Obama.


----------



## Jarhead (Aug 2, 2011)

EdSchultzIsFat said:


> and remember how many of Obumma's strongest supporters would bring up that despite his lack of leadership skills, he has "Excellent Judgement Abilities"? Able to negotiate with others,,ect,,,? I can still remember this woman on Sean Hannity explaining all this, and she emphasized how despite his experience as a leader, HE IS A WONDERFUL/GREAT at making judgements.  ,AND THEN CAME HIS DESICION TO CHOOSE Joe Biden. A great Judge Of Character from Barack Obama.



I always wondered what gave people the beleif that he was exercised great judgement.

Was it referring to Reverend Wright as his "mentor"
Was it saying there was nothing wrong with "spreading the wealth" while the cameras were on?
Was it kicking off his political carrer in the home of Bill Ayers?
Or maybe it was conducting his only real business transaction with Tony Resko, who months later was convicted of federal crimes.

Or, as you said......picking a man to run along side of him despite that man referring to him as a "newbie" and too inexpreicned to be President of the United States.

I really need to wonder what they deemed as "great judgment"....


----------



## Valerie (Aug 2, 2011)

Oddball said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty in depth political commentary on display here
> ...





  You can add this one to the collection...  



_When her presence became apparent on Monday, the routine business of the moment (a tribute to House pages) halted, and Giffords was greeted with a standing ovation. She smiled and, using her left arm, waved to her colleagues.

Among those who had been told of Giffords return was Vice President Joe Biden, who met with her privately for several minutes. *I said, Now were both members of the cracked-head club,  Biden later told reporters. You know, I had two craniotomies.*_

Gabrielle Giffords Debt-Deal Vote Sends Message About Bipartisan Politics - The Daily Beast


----------



## uscitizen (Aug 2, 2011)

Biden is a Moron.

So?  he is a politician.


----------



## chanel (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Liability (Aug 2, 2011)

Did anybody else notice (I have not read the entire thread) the comment the ever-graceful idiot, V.P. Biden made about Congresswoman Giffords?

Biden jokes Giffords is in 'Cracked Head Club' - On Politics - USATODAY.com

That idiot cannot possibly be any more of a douche.

Has he REALLY had TWO lobotomies, by the way?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 2, 2011)

WillowTree said:


> Vice President Joe Biden joined House Democrats in lashing tea party Republicans Monday, accusing them of having acted like terrorists in the fight over raising the nations debt limit.
> 
> Biden was agreeing with a line of argument made by Rep. Mike Doyle (D-Pa.) at a two-hour, closed-door Democratic Caucus meeting.
> 
> ...



And in breaking news:

Dinosaurs are extinct.


----------



## BDBoop (Aug 2, 2011)

> You know what? Stop whining. All (maybe) Biden and (definitely) other Democrats here did was lean on a cliche. The cliche is: "I will not negotiate with terrorists." The point Democrats are/were making was that by refusing to back an increase of the debt limit unless certain conditions were met, Republicans were threatening to damage the nation's credit rating or force a partial government shutdown. Which they were. Try and prove that wrong. You can't, because it's exactly what happened. No one had tried a move like this with the debt limit before. Republicans almost did in 1995, but they gave up, because the politics were rotten.
> 
> *If you don't want your opponent to label you a hostage-taker, here's an idea: Don't take hostages.* You could argue that this fight was more like an intervention, or a trip to one of those "scared stright" camps, where there's no ransom. But all of these situations involve the prospect of harm to a third party in exchange for concessions from a second party. And that's not uncommon in politics. You guys are in politics. Don't pretend you're in mortal danger if someone uses a label you don't like and you're not next to your fainting couch.



The Freedom to Call People "Terrorists"


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 2, 2011)

BDBoop said:


> > You know what? Stop whining. All (maybe) Biden and (definitely) other Democrats here did was lean on a cliche. The cliche is: "I will not negotiate with terrorists." The point Democrats are/were making was that by refusing to back an increase of the debt limit unless certain conditions were met, *Republicans were threatening to damage the nation's credit rating* or force a partial government shutdown. Which they were. Try and prove that wrong. You can't, because it's exactly what happened. No one had tried a move like this with the debt limit before. Republicans almost did in 1995, but they gave up, because the politics were rotten.
> >
> > If you don't want your opponent to label you a hostage-taker, here's an idea: Don't take hostages.You could argue that this fight was more like an intervention, or a trip to one of those "scared stright" camps, where there's no ransom. But all of these situations involve the prospect of harm to a third party in exchange for concessions from a second party. And that's not uncommon in politics. You guys are in politics. Don't pretend you're in mortal danger if someone uses a label you don't like and you're not next to your fainting couch.
> 
> ...



Nation's credit was already damaged long before this debate.


----------

